# Oaks/Repticon/White plains



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi All
Perryman Dart Frogs will have a very busy weekend, vending at all three shows. Below is a list of frogs you could expect to see. please note that not all varieties will be available at all three shows as some may be in limited quantities. Feel free to reserve and prepay for any frogs for either show. Anyone wishing to have something reserved for pick up must make arrangements by Friday evening. We will also be bringing Fruit Fly Cultures as well as a few other supplies

2.2 Yellow Back
1.1 Vanzolinii
2.1 Arena Blanca
0.0.4 Giant orange
0.0.7 Patricia
0.0.4 Regina
0.0.10 Oyapock
0.0.10 Azureas
1.1? True Sip F1
0.0.15 Orange terribilis
0.0.7 Cobalt
0.0.7 Banded Leuc's
0.0.2 powder Grey
0.0.5 El Cope Auratus
0.0.5 Bi Color
0.0.10 Monts Attachi Yellow back
0.0.8 Super Blue auratus
0.0.10 Powder Blue
0.0.8 Highland Bronze Auratus
0.0.10 Green Sip Very yellow 
0.0.8 Green & Bronze Auratus 
Benedicta?
Southern Variabilis?
Chazuta?
Tarapoto?


----------

